# Romney Defends His Bain Record in New Ad



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Romney Defends His Bain Record in New Ad*

GOP hopeful looks to fight back against attacks from opponents with ads that show his job creation at Bain

*OPINION: Venture Capitalist Tells 'Truth' About Romney and Bain*
*Private Equity and the Political Left*
*Perry Forgets Third Agency ... Again*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Romney Fires Back Over Offshore Accounts*

*ABC Finds Funds In Cayman Islands*
*BOSTON -- *Mitt Romney is firing back after an ABC News report examining his money and accounts in a Caribbean tax haven.

That revelations come just days before South Carolina's crucial primary vote. Romney's camp said there have been no improprieties, but questions about the millionaire's taxes have been dogging his campaign efforts.

"His personal finances are a poster child of what's wrong with the American tax system," said Jack Blum, an international tax attorney.

ABC found that millions in Romney's personal wealth is in investment funds set up in the Cayman Islands, a well-known tax haven. Nothing in his financial disclosure statements show a connection to the Caymans, but ABC found a least 12 funds worth about $30 million, set up by Romney's former company, Bain Capital, that tracked back to a post office box at the Cayman central post office.

Read more: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/30248103/detail.html#ixzz1juoZqCgb


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Ok, I'm sure I'm gonna ruffle some feathers but I have to say that the attacks on Romney's finances irritate me. It's a matter of principle, really. Not a single one of the candidates, under any party name, is hurting financially. Someone like me could never have a successful run for office because I lack the financial backing (not to mention, I think far too logically for current culture). I grew up in poverty, yet I've never adopted the increasingly popular mentality of class-envy. The media wants to lambaste Romney for being financially successful, but what about their beloved Obamassiah? The quoted tax attorney is right; Romney's finances are the poster child of what's wrong with our tax system today. Whenever the concept of a flat tax comes up, the libs scream that it's just "not fair" and the "rich" should pay more. I know I really upset my poli-sci professor (as lib as the day is long) when I argued that 15% of $500,000 is just as "fair" as 15% of $50,000. Do I "like" that Romney has sheltered money outside of the U.S.? Not so much, but at the same time, I can appreciate the motivation. The bleeding hearts have created a socialist culture that punishes success behind a veil of "fairness". The result has been crushing to the middle class. We take better care of the miscreants of society while lambasting those who make daily sacrifices, trying to make life better for others. 

*****


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

If I were a millionaire, I'd also try to hide as much as I could from the current confiscatory tax system.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Romney: I'll Post My Tax Records*



_AP_
 
After promising to reveal his tax returns in April, Republican presidential candidate
Mitt Romney says he'll move up the release to Tuesday instead, an effort to blunt
 criticism that he says has distracted his campaign.


*Candidates Lay Out Groundwork 
for Florida*
*VIDEO: Romney Answers Critics on His Tax Returns*
*Florida Voters Head to the Polls Early, Impact Outcome Long Before Primary Day*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I know he's an honorable guy, he's smart, he's great on economics, but I just don't like Romney. Hes a colossal flip flopper and I don't think hes a fighter, and certainly, no conservative. More, a _take my ball and go home_ kind of guy.

Santorum in 2012!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

KozmoKramer said:


> I know he's an honorable guy, he's smart, he's great on economics, but I just don't like Romney. Hes a colossal flip flopper and I don't think hes a fighter, and certainly, no conservative. More, a _take my ball and go home_ kind of guy.
> 
> Santorum in 2012!!


If Romney is elected, he's going to surprise you. Mark my words.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I hope you're right my friend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

*Is Romney a true conservative?*

January 23, 2012

For months, Mitt Romney's rivals in the Republican presidential race have hammered him as a closet moderate, especially on third-rail social issues such as abortion and gay marriage.

"Mitt Romney: Not conservative," charged one recent and typical television commercial sponsored by supporters of Newt Gingrich.

Is that true? Is Romney really more liberal than he'd have GOP voters believe?

I've been looking back over Romney's history, and for better or worse, the former Massachusetts governor has a more consistently conservative record than he's given credit for

Read more;

http://www.mrconservative.com/2012/01/is-romney-conservative/


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Aggressive Romney takes new tack in Florida*

TAMPA, Florida (Reuters) - Republican Mitt Romney looked to get his White House campaign back on track on Tuesday, releasing two years of tax records hours after he battered rival Newt Gingrich in his most aggressive debate performance. Romney, the former front-runner who was stung by Gingrich's 12-point victory in the South Carolina primary last week, bowed to political pressure and released records that showed he will pay $6.2 million in taxes on a total of $42.5 million in income for 2010 and 2011. That was an effective tax rate of 13.9 percent in 2010 and an expected 15. ...


----------

